# High quality forstner bit



## The100road (May 13, 2017)

looking for a high quality 5/8" Forster bit. What are your options on the carbide tipped ones that rockler sells? 

Have also read good reviews on famag? But read that the ones on Amazon might be false?


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2017)

I'm a big fan of these, not cheap though.... don't have much experience with carbide bits though
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=62137&cat=1,180,42240

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

The ones I use are a similar style to the Lee Valley ones Barry recommends, but Porter Cable makes them. They do good for me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 13, 2017)

Thank @barry richardson you find those lasting awhile? I tend to burn mine up pretty quickly on hardwoods. I know I'm going to fast. I'm just wondering if the higher quality will allow me to do that and last longer. 

I've been using Freud


----------



## barry richardson (May 13, 2017)

The100road said:


> Thank @barry richardson you find those lasting awhile? I tend to burn mine up pretty quickly on hardwoods. I know I'm going to fast. I'm just wondering if the higher quality will allow me to do that and last longer.
> 
> I've been using Freud


I don't know that the steel is any better than Freud, but they are designed so that they are easy to sharpen, just need a good file or even better a diamond stick. I have resharpened mine many times. I'm guessing you're using your bit for end-grain drilling, it's murder on forstners, especially exotics. I mostly use them for hollowing end grain in turnings, but bigger ones 2-3 inch. So I feel your pain regular bits can be resharpened too, but they are a little trickier, and I don't get quite as good of results. There are some youtube videos out there regarding that. I have one big 3" carbide tipped forstner I got on craigslist cheap, I have only used it for the mountain mahogany so far, it cut that effortlessly. I'm sure the carbides will have a much longer life between sharpenings, like any other carbide tool. I have never seen any feed back on the Grizzlys' though....


----------



## Patrude (May 15, 2017)

I get great results with Colt bits. I've used them drilling into end grain with no issues. As already said sharpening is key. I prefer the diamond flat file, works well for me. Slower is better, not only rpm's but also boring less aggressively helps. If you're at the drillpress back off to clear chips. Anything you do to reduce heat will help to make drilling more efficient


----------

